# Baby Seven and Baby Looten



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Two of the colts born this year, these two little guys are just full of it usually but today they just wanted to stand around and look cute. They are always driving their Mamma's crazy :lol: running around, leaping on each other and all the other horses, doing sliding stops, roll backs, and also a few wipe outs :lol: The little one with star and snip is Seven and the one with the blaze is Looten.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

A few more


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

THAT ... is too darn pretty to be a colt!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No kidding eh?! He is stunning...and I mean drop dead gorgeous. He is gonna be a real head turner in the show pen!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

No kidding .. he oooooozes presense ... wow.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I want Seven!!! Hmm I do have a two horse trailer..........*creeps away*


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Colts are so funny .. always lettin' their "business" danglin' around... lol

So stinkin' cute.


----------



## albertaeventer (Feb 5, 2013)

What gorgeous babies!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I know. I think he is maturing into the nicest foal this year...wish he had been a she.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> I want Seven!!! Hmm I do have a two horse trailer..........*creeps away*


He is for sale  You should buy him so I can come take pictures and visit him all the time.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> He is for sale  You should buy him so I can come take pictures and visit him all the time.


It's tempting! Could definitely get him a good reining start - got the know-whos!! Hmmm.......*thinking!*


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> It's tempting! Could definitely get him a good reining start - got the know-whos!! Hmmm.......*thinking!*


We offer payments and lots of incentives for our buyers!


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

They're SO adorable! O.O
*sneaks away bahbies*


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I want Seven.

I will have an extra stall in my trailer when we come up in June...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He is a rock star Allie! And trust me pictures DO NOT do him justice


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> I want Seven.
> 
> I will have an extra stall in my trailer when we come up in June...


I won't have an extra stall......because Seven will be in there......and Looten will be bunched up beside him!!! :lol:


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Their gorgeous! I agree, that Seven is perfect, very pretty head for a colt


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

what beautiful babies!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

They are OUTSTANDING looking foals! excited to see them develop and grow. You've got yourself a really nice breeding program there lady.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Totally, d'awww!!!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! It's pretty cool watching them grow up for sure. I can't wait to see these boys make awesome show and riding horses. Seven is stunning and Looten has the best mind. He takes everything in stride like he has been doing it all his life. He would be ideal to pack a new reiner through the pen I think. His maternal brother is just as good minded and is a sucessful reiner.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> Thanks guys! It's pretty cool watching them grow up for sure. I can't wait to see these boys make awesome show and riding horses. Seven is stunning and Looten has the best mind. He takes everything in stride like he has been doing it all his life. He would be ideal to pack a new reiner through the pen I think. His maternal brother is just as good minded and is a sucessful reiner.


Awwww shame he's been sold :lol: I can now officially say I've actually stolen one of your babies. Took long enough!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Awwww shame he's been sold :lol: I can now officially say I've actually stolen one of your babies. Took long enough!


And it had to be my snuggle bug


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe I can convince Rich that I need Seven.. even his name is cool...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

PS - Kelly, you got a helluva colt there in that baby Looten


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

These guys are such characters!! I LOVE Seven.
I think we should start a petition to get Tiff to keep him.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

NOT! Going to happen...I have too many as is LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

You can sell his full sibling NEXT year. That makes sense.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Beautiful!! I think I like Seven the best.*


----------

